# Problème grésillement casque avec Macbook Pro



## Korlone (7 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un casque Bluetooth _"Philips SHB 9000"_ pour le coupler avec mon Macbook Pro, ce casque a la possibilité de de se connecter soit sans fil, soit avec une prise jack, malheureusement le son ne rend pas bien dans les deux cas !

- Lorsque je le branche *en filaire* et que je lance soit une video soit de la musique j'ai un grésillement permanent même quand il n'y a plus de son, ça s'arrête au bout d'un certain temps mais ça recommence dès que je redémarre un fichier avec du son. (j'ai testé le casque sur un autre ordinateur portable et ça fonctionne très bien sans grésillement)

- Et *sans fil* le son est assez médiocre même en utilisant la stéréo bluetooth (A2DP) alors qu'avec mon vieux téléphone portable samsung, le son est parfait bien que ça ne soit pas sûr qu'il gère le A2DP.

Pouvez vous me dire déjà si vous avez un grésillement lorsque vous branchez un casque (arceau) sur votre macbook, et si vous avez du bon son en utilisant un casque blutooth stéréo.

Merci et très bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Ralphy56 (6 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, je vous remercie tout d'abord car grâce à vous j'ai pu venir à bout de nombreux de mes problèmes ! 
Pour éviter de recréer un topic sur ce sujet je me permet de remonter celui-ci.
J'ai exactement le même problème que ci dessus... (mis à part la partie filaire qui chez moi fonctionne à merveille).
Sur mon précédent macbook un ami avait réussi à venir à bout du problème grâce à une simple ligne de commande, malheureusement cela fait un bout de temps il ne se souviens plus ou il avait trouvé la solution et après 3/4 d'heure de recherche j'en arrive à avoir besoin de votre aide !
Voila ! Je remercie d'avance ceux qui pourront m'aider ! 

Merci !


----------



## fonky67 (20 Août 2010)

J'ai le même casque bluetooth et j'ai également ce probleme de "grésillement", impossible de reglé le son correctement pour éviter ce grésillement. Sur mon iPhone le son est impeccable donc cela provient forcement du Macbook.
Quelqu'un à t il une solution ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2010)

fonky67 a dit:


> Sur mon iPhone le son est impeccable donc cela provient forcement du Macbook.
> Quelqu'un à t il une solution ?



Solution, non, mais une hypothèse : sur le MacBook, si ça n'a pas changé depuis les PowerBook, ce sont les mêmes antennes qui sont utilisées pour le WiFi et le Bluetooth, de là à penser à un problème d'interférence  

Un truc à essayer : désactiver Airport pendant l'utilisation du casque, pour voir si ça change quelque chose.

C'est une simple hypothèse, hein, rien de certain !


----------



## fonky67 (20 Août 2010)

Je viens de testé et malheureusement non. Je vais essayé de voir avec le support technique d'Apple.


----------

